# Handwriting



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

Both. You can see in what mood i've written something. If i write a letter to a girl I love, it is definitely loopy, if i write something from a subject that really doesn't interest or when i don't feel good at the moment, it is more jaggy and especially hastily written. Maths is probably always jaggy. It is really funny to see what i've written in my study books.

I think in most cases it is loopy and some people mentioned already that i can write beautiful. But at the same time, my handwriting isn't fluid for some reason.

Maybe it is better to just show it.


----------

